# [Installation] GCC 3.4.4 anstelle von 3.3.6 (solved)

## unrockbar

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem, und zwar da ich ein Centrino Notebook habe, habe ich bei der Installation als CFLAGS -march=pentium-m angegeben. Daraufhin folgten dann ein paar Fehler, da GCC 3.3.6 ja nicht dmait klar kommt. Also habe ich GCC 3.4.4 installiert, über gcc-config ausgewählt und dann GCC 3.3.6 deinstalliert. Doch sobald ich jetzt einen bootstrap machen möchte, will er wieder GCC 3.3.6 installieren und bricht dann mit einem Fehler ab. Will ich danach emerge --emptytree system gemacht und auch da will er wieder GCC 3.3.6 installieren.

Meine Frage nun, wie sage ich bootstrap und emerge, dass sie nicht GCC 3.3.6 nehmen sollen, sondern das vorhandene 3.4.4?Last edited by unrockbar on Thu Sep 29, 2005 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Suchfunktion benutzen. Dann solltest früher oder später auch über diesn Thread stolpern: gcc Probleme mit march=pentium-m

Mfg

Sino

----------

## unrockbar

Danke du Schlaumeier!

Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und bin mit den Ergebnissen nicht klar gekommen, daher wird es mir wohl erlaubt sein hier zu fragen?! (Das war jetzt eine rhetorische Frage.)

Über ernsthafte Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> Danke du Schlaumeier! 

 

Er wollte dir doch auch nur helfen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und bin mit den Ergebnissen nicht klar gekommen, daher wird es mir wohl erlaubt sein hier zu fragen?! (Das war jetzt eine rhetorische Frage.) 

 

Hellsehen kann er aber nicht...

tango

----------

## SinoTech

@tango: Merci  :Smile: 

@unrockbar:

 *unrockbar wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Über ernsthafte Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

 

Habe ich dir denn nicht geholfen ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## 76062563

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Habe ich dir denn nicht geholfen ?

 

Naja, schwer zu sagen... Evtl. hättest du erwähnen müssen, dass er den Link öffnen und lesen muss...

Ich habe es getan und musste feststellen: es geht exakt um das geschilderte Problem.

@unrockbar: Benimmst du dich immer so wenn du von jemandem Hilfe erwartest?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *unrockbar wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem, und zwar da ich ein Centrino Notebook habe, habe ich bei der Installation als CFLAGS -march=pentium-m angegeben. Daraufhin folgten dann ein paar Fehler, da GCC 3.3.6 ja nicht dmait klar kommt. Also habe ich GCC 3.4.4 installiert, über gcc-config ausgewählt und dann GCC 3.3.6 deinstalliert. Doch sobald ich jetzt einen bootstrap machen möchte, will er wieder GCC 3.3.6 installieren und bricht dann mit einem Fehler ab. Will ich danach emerge --emptytree system gemacht und auch da will er wieder GCC 3.3.6 installieren.
> 
> Meine Frage nun, wie sage ich bootstrap und emerge, dass sie nicht GCC 3.3.6 nehmen sollen, sondern das vorhandene 3.4.4?

 

poste doch mal einen fehler und deine emerge --info!? evtl. liegt es ja auch an was anderem!?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jinidog

Hast du denn auch den Eintrag 

sys-devel/gcc ~x86 

in deiner /etc/portage/package.keywords ?

----------

## unrockbar

@SinoTech:

Ein bisschen hat mir das schon geholfen  und hätte ich den Thread bei meiner Suche gefunden, dann hätte ich bestimmt auch nicht in der Form gefragt, dennoch weiß ich immer noch nicht, wie mir das beim bootstrappen hilft, aber das probiere ich gleich erst mal aus.

@tango & SinoTech:

Muss man hier denn immer rein schreiben, dass man das  Forum schon durchsucht hat, damit man nicht so einen dummen Kommentar bekommt?

Ich habe bis jetzt mit diesem Thread gerade mal 3 aufgemacht und die Probleme die ich durch suchen gelöst habe, kommen so an das 10fache. Daher finde ich sowas unangebracht. Wenn jemand hier gleich 5 Threads nacheinander aufmacht kann man ihn mal drauf hinweisen zu suchen, aber sonst?

@76062563:

Deinen Sakasmus kannst du dir sparen. Ich rede mit den Leute so, wie sie mit mir. Und wenn mir jemand mit dummen Bemerkungen kommt, dann muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn auch mal eine zurückkommt.

Und wenn du mal lesen könntest, dann würdest du feststellen, dass es sich nicht um das exakte Problem handelt.

Ich habe eine Stage 1 Installation, keine Stage 3, aber das dürfte ja schon daraus hervorgehen, dass ich bootstrappen will. Und da steht nichts davon, wie man vorgehen will, wenn man noch vor dem bootstrap steht...

Wer jetzt nichts zum Thema zusagen hat, aber trotzdem was loswerden möchte, dann bitte eine PM an mich!

Lieben Gruß

----------

## SinoTech

 *unrockbar wrote:*   

> @SinoTech:
> 
> Ein bisschen hat mir das schon geholfen  und hätte ich den Thread bei meiner Suche gefunden, dann hätte ich bestimmt auch nicht in der Form gefragt, dennoch weiß ich immer noch nicht, wie mir das beim bootstrappen hilft, aber das probiere ich gleich erst mal aus.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Also habe noch nie einen Bootstrap gemacht, aber gehe mal davon aus das ein Bootstrap, genauso wie "emerge world", einen gcc-3.3.X installieren will weil dessen Bibliotheke benötigt werden. Insofern sollte dir dieser Thread schon helfen.

 *unrockbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> @tango & SinoTech:
> ...

 

1. Jep, könntest schon schreiben das du das Forum schon durchsucht hast. Das zeigt das du dir selbst die Mühe gemacht hast das Problem zu lösen.

2. Wenn man andauernd auf die gleichen Fragen stößt ist man schon hin und wieder etwas genervt. Davon abgesehen muss man das Rad nicht zweimal erfinden. Wenn man einen Thread kennt, indem das Problem schon diskutiert wurde, wird auf diesen verwiesen.

 *unrockbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> @76062563:
> ...

 

Du hast mit dem schlechten Benehmen angefangen und dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenn mal eine sarkastische Antwort kommt. Ich habe dich lediglich darauf hingewiesen das man erst selbst die Mühe machen soll eine Lösung zu finden. Einen Link zum entsprechenden Thread habe ich dir übrigens auch gegeben. Und, meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um das selbe problem.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## unrockbar

Da dies jetzt in einer Grundsatzdiskussionen enden würde, werde ich dazu nichts mehr sagen, außer dass wer austeilt auch einstecken können sollte.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte auch einmal ein für mich ernstes Problem nicht lösen können, obwohl ich vorher intensiv gesucht hatte.

Gleich das erste Kommentar war niederschmetternd; das kam von einem Moderator...

Na ja, ich fühlte mich etwas angepisst.

Jetzt nach vielen Jahren stelle ich fest, dass die Hardcore-Linux-Gurus es mit ihrem manchmal etwas rauhem Ton nicht generell provokativ oder böse meinen. Antworte einfach das nächste mal, dass Du ausgiebig gesucht und probiert hast (kurze Beschreibung), dann merkt man, dass Du "bemüht" bist und hilft gerne weiter...

Nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein hilft in der Situation ungemein weiter...

----------

## zworK

Schau dir mal mit

```
emerge -ept system
```

den Abhängigskeitsbaum an. Vielleicht machst du da ein Paket aus, welches für das Problem verantwortlich ist.

Laut diesem Howto müssen gcc-config, gcc, glibc und libstdc++-v3 in die package.keywords. Sind bei dir alle eingetragen ?

----------

## unrockbar

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Schau dir mal mit
> 
> Laut diesem Howto müssen gcc-config, gcc, glibc und libstdc++-v3 in die package.keywords. Sind bei dir alle eingetragen ?

 

Habe Libstdc++-v3 und gcc in die package.keywords eingetragen und dann ging es. Danke für die Hilfe. ich änder mal den Thread title.

----------

## blue.sca

So zur Info. gcc-3.4.x ist nicht binary abwärtskompatibel zu gcc-3.3.6, deshalb muss entweder gcc-3.3.6 oder aber die libstdc++-v3 installiert sein. Der Witz ist nun, dass libstdc++-v3 zum compilen die gcc-3.3.6 Sourcen benötigt und diese auch zieht. Aus diesem Grund habe ich eher zwei gcc-Versionen installiert, anstatt mich in irgendwelchen masks und unmasks zu verheddern.

Übrigens: Wenn du die Ergebnisse der Suchfunktion nicht verstehst, dann lies entweder mehr, sodass du auf einem Wissensstand bist, auf dem du diskutieren kannst, oder aber poste dein Problem in einem schon vorhandenen Thread. Hier rumzumaulen und Leute anzumachen, weil sie nicht sofort dein Problem mustergültig lösen können, ist keine Alternative.

----------

## SinoTech

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> So zur Info. gcc-3.4.x ist nicht binary abwärtskompatibel zu gcc-3.3.6, deshalb muss entweder gcc-3.3.6 oder aber die libstdc++-v3 installiert sein. Der Witz ist nun, dass libstdc++-v3 zum compilen die gcc-3.3.6 Sourcen benötigt und diese auch zieht. Aus diesem Grund habe ich eher zwei gcc-Versionen installiert, anstatt mich in irgendwelchen masks und unmasks zu verheddern.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Was aber nicht funktioniert wenn man ein CFLAG verwendet das vom gcc-3.3.X nicht unterstützt wird.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## blue.sca

Da ich absolut konservative CFLAG benutze, und die jetzt schon seit Gentoo-1.4_rc1 mit gcc-3.x, ist das wohl vollkommen egal. Ausserdem haben die CFLAGs mit dem Problem gar nichts zu tun, weil es hierbei um Bibliotheken geht.

Und falls ich deinen ironischen Unterton richtig interpretiere: Nein, ich bin kein Performance-Junky mit --omg-hyperfast in den CFLAGs. Meine Systeme werden nach Stabilität gebaut, der Performance-Gewinn durch CFLAGs ist minimal.

----------

## SinoTech

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> Da ich absolut konservative CFLAG benutze, und die jetzt schon seit Gentoo-1.4_rc1 mit gcc-3.x, ist das wohl vollkommen egal. Ausserdem haben die CFLAGs mit dem Problem gar nichts zu tun, weil es hierbei um Bibliotheken geht.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Du hast geschrieben das du lieber 2 gcc's installiert hast. Bringt dem Thread starter aber nichts da er das CFLAG "pentium-m" gesetzt hat und dieses vom gcc-3.3.X nicht unterstützt. Darauf wollte ich nur kurz hinweisen.

Und nein, es war kein ironischer Unterton in meiner Antwort (Zumindest nicht mit Absicht).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## reptile

```
reptile@tails ~ $ equery s libstdc++-v3

[ Searching for packages matching libstdc++-v3... ]

* size of sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 ]

           Total files : 8

           Total size  : 1490.21 KiB

reptile@tails ~ $ equery s gcc

[ Searching for packages matching gcc... ]

* size of sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 ]

           Total files : 375

           Total size  : 62652.41 KiB

```

das ist schon ein grund, libstdc++-v3 zu emergen (auch mit --oneshot), statt gcc-3.3.6 zusätzlich zum gcc-3.4.4.

----------

## Carlo

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> So zur Info. gcc-3.4.x ist nicht binary abwärtskompatibel zu gcc-3.3.6, deshalb muss entweder gcc-3.3.6 oder aber die libstdc++-v3 installiert sein.

 

Nur dann, wenn irgendwelche closed source C++ Anwendungen vorliegen, die nicht neu kompiliert werden können und man daher auf eine vorhandene libstdc++.so.5 angewiesen ist.

In jedem Fall gilt nach dem Update auf gcc 3.4  :Arrow:  revdep-rebuild --soname libstdc++.so.5  :Exclamation: 

----------

